# affidavit self declaration for Company reference for ACS



## swatsach (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi,

Anyone can tell me what are the chances of accepting/rejecting affidavit self declaration for Company reference?

(A witnessed Statutory declaration by self + Statutory declaration by Supervisor / Manager for each role)

I heard there are affidavit Statutory declaration rejection for ACS sometimes.


Thanks & Regards,
Sach


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Sach, 

don't submit any self-declarations. According to the ACS Skills Assessment Guidelines for Applicants...



> [...] self-references from applicants in the form of a *first person statutory declaration cannot be accepted* as evidence of employment and cannot be assessed. Statutory Declarations must be from a *third party work colleague* and signed by an authorised witness to be accepted for assessment.
> 
> A Statutory Declaration from a work colleague must describe the *working relationship* with the applicant and supply details of the duties performed by the applicant with relevant dates of employment. It is preferable that the work colleague providing the statutory declaration be at a *supervisory level*.


Make sure that the statutory declarations follow the format of the official ACS sample reference letter as closely as possible. If you can get the letter on company stationary it would be perfect. Otherwise get it on stamp paper. I would also submit a business card of your referee and and organization chart that shows your position relative to the referee's clearly. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

yes.

the self declaration is not required.

If you get a statutory declaration from a supervisor it will definitely work. An org chart is no more required.


----------



## swatsach (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks Monika and getsetgo,

would you please tell me, does ACS accept statutory declaration on stamp paper from Manager? because My organization is not ready to give me the letter. I got experience letter from previous organization but from current. i don't. what are the chances of accepting it. someone told me that ACS doesn't accept stamp paper declaration sometimes


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

swatsach said:


> Thanks Monika and getsetgo,
> 
> would you please tell me, does ACS accept statutory declaration on stamp paper from Manager? because My organization is not ready to give me the letter. I got experience letter from previous organization but from current. i don't. what are the chances of accepting it. someone told me that ACS doesn't accept stamp paper declaration sometimes


stamp paper declaration of manager will work.. should be your senior.. no colleagues...
I got a stamp paper decalartion for one of my organization... it worked...

and best is to try and get letter from your current organization..if it is not possible then stamp paper should work..


----------



## vivek.malhotra1988 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello,

Even i am looking for alternatives as my company has said no to provide employment letter. Could someone post the format for Affidavit of employment letter which we could get printed on a stamp paper.

What else should be on the stamp paper besides the Business Card of the Supervisor.

Regards


----------



## vivek.malhotra1988 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Affidavit Format of Employment Letter for Australia ACS*

Hello,

My current company is not providing me an employment letter. Thus i have to go with the second approach to get an affidavit on a stamp paper with a Signature and Business card of a Supervisor.

Now i have some queries like what should the format of employment letter look like? 

It would be highly appreciated if someone could post a scanner of a sample affidavit or a link.

Regards


----------



## vbh (Mar 20, 2013)

*statuary declaration format*

Providing a sample for statuary declaration for india:

Sample 1 


I, [Colleague Name] of [Colleague Address] in the State of [State Name], India do solemnly and sincerely declare as follows:-

I have been working with [Colleague's Company Name] since [Duration to and from] as a[Colleague Designation].

[Your Name] was employed with [Company Name], [Full address] [Duration to and from] as a [Designation] on a permanent, full time basis as my work colleague and his work is satisfactory

He is involved in various projects of [Company Name], where he has performed the following duties.


• Design and development
• Coding and maintaining
• Testing
• Technical Support
• Documentation


[Company Name] doesn’t issue detailed reference letter with duty description. For any employment related queries please feel free to contact me on [Cell no], email: 

And I make this solemn declaration conscientiously believing the same to be true.

Sworn at: [Place]
Date: fill the date

Signature Deponent …………………………………………………………….
Name: [Colleague Name]


Before me………………………………………………………………………….
Notary Public


------------------------------


________________________________________
Sample 2
To Whom It May Concern:

I, name of colleague , working as designation of your colleague,
Office address & contact details
do solemnly make the following declaration :


1. Your name is currently working as with company name since tenure, fulltime/part time, working hours per week.

2. Duties & Responsibilities –

Mention duties and responsibilities here

3. Technical Skills include:

Operating systems:
Industry Experience:
Programming Languages:
Database Layer:
Tools



4. Position held:-

• Chronological order of positions held

5. Achievements:
Special awards & recognitions

6. Please note that a statutory declaration is submitted to ACS as HR department of the company cannot issue a detailed experience/reference letter as per information security policies. Hence the only way to help your name with her skill assessment for emigration is by way of this statutory declaration.

I understand that a person who intentionally makes a false statement in a statutory declaration is guilty of an offence under section 11 of the Statutory Declarations Act 1959, and I believe that the statements in this declaration are true in every particular.

7 Signature of person making the declaration

Declared at (name of city) on 10th of August 2012

Before me,

Signature of person before whom the declaration is made



8 Full name, qualification and address of person before whom the declaration is made (in printed letters)

Sign of notary & notorized stamps
________________________________________
Sample 3 

From 

Mr.xxxx
address

date

To whom it may concern


I Mr.xxxxx was working with Mr.YYYY in xxxxxx as (designation ) in (organization name )from dd/mm/yy to dd/mm//yy. He was working in this organization as a full-time employee

(If the person is you manger)Mr.YYYY was reporting under me during his stay in the organization 

Below are the job roles that he performed during his tenure in (organization)

1.
2.
3.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi vivek.malhotra1988, 

_vbh_ just shared a sample statutory declaration for Indians in this post. It should be exactly what you are looking for. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## sandy4aus (Dec 15, 2012)

My agent advised me to get the reference letters from the company. Worst case, you can get it from any of your colleague in the senior designation, who had joined the organization on or before your date of joining.
Self declaration for the reference letters are not valid.
The format shared by others is perfect.
Thanks, Sandy.


swatsach said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone can tell me what are the chances of accepting/rejecting affidavit self declaration for Company reference?
> 
> ...


----------



## venuhunev (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi, 

Even I have submitted Self declaration. I am not sure of the outcome. But I had no other choice. I have given my experience certificate and payslips and hr email saying they cannot provide the letter. Will have to wait and see.

Thanks,
Venu


----------



## vivek.malhotra1988 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you!

The format looks perfect to me... thanks a lot!

I would choose one of them. And I forgot to ask which denomination of stamp paper do we need our affidavit on?


Thanks again
Vivek Malhotra


----------



## shastriarpan (Apr 5, 2013)

*shastriarpan*

Hi all, 

I have started file for Australia visa on base of Skill migration for ICT field... through VISANSWER... VISANSWER representetive asked me for old employers experience certificate... now a days i am working in saudi arebia.. and my all previous employers are in India.. I have 2-3 experience letters.. so VISANSWER asking me for affidevit of employment. so what can i do? Can any body let me know please? i will be higly obliged....

Thanks & Rgds, 
Shastri Arpan


----------



## vivek.malhotra1988 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello,

Please ask your previous employees to provide letters of employment. This could be done through email or calling them.

The only work around is getting the affidavit signed by your supervisor on a stamp paper with experience and responsibilities. 


Regards


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

self declarations are not acceptable.. ACS will reply back asking references again most probably.
Get stat declaration from any of your colleague!


----------



## vbh (Mar 20, 2013)

hi 

I just received ACS result and it is positive,
I have provided letters from my senior colleagues only on a stamp paper.



venuhunev said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even I have submitted Self declaration. I am not sure of the outcome. But I had no other choice. I have given my experience certificate and payslips and hr email saying they cannot provide the letter. Will have to wait and see.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steyn (Feb 24, 2013)

How about lodging an application with DIAC, when someone doesn't have an experience letter from employer. Can statutory declaration be submitted in that case as well.


----------



## rose5 (Jul 13, 2013)

Wow!!thanks...exactly what I was looking for....


----------



## Piyushin (Apr 13, 2013)

vbh said:


> hi
> 
> I just received ACS result and it is positive,
> I have provided letters from my senior colleagues only on a stamp paper.


Congrats,

Could you pleae let me knows if you have mentioned the following in SD

"I make this solemn declaration by virtue of the Statutory Declarations Act
1959 as amended and subject to the penalties provided by that Act for the
making of false statements in statutory declarations, conscientiously believing
the statements contained in this declaration to be true in every particular."

It would really helpful if you could help me with the content of you SD which was approved by ACS. 
Regards,

Piyush Surana


----------



## Jatindeep (Aug 13, 2013)

*affidavit self declaration for company reference*



getsetgo said:


> stamp paper declaration of manager will work.. should be your senior.. no colleagues...
> I got a stamp paper decalartion for one of my organization... it worked...
> 
> and best is to try and get letter from your current organization..if it is not possible then stamp paper should work..


Please suggest if the company management had changed for older company where I had worked then who will sign or whom reference should I put


----------



## $uper$onic (Sep 13, 2013)

Can I give employment letter in my current company from a colleague as I cannot get it from my boss. Other option is to give self declaration and reference letter from a colleague but am concerned whether that should not be a problem. 

Please help.


----------



## abhishek_1883 (Nov 4, 2013)

*Denomination of stamp paper require for affidavit made for experience letter*

Hi Vivek,

I have the same doubt, what should be the amount for stamp paper we can use to make this affidavit? Any idea?

Hello Every one,

Please help us with this query (above)!!

Thanks in advance..


----------



## rafisq1 (Jan 9, 2014)

what about self declaration for roles and responsibilities for vetasess, is it accepted?


----------



## vipinmachal (Apr 1, 2014)

*Self declaration for experience reference*

Hi,

I am in just same situation as was yours, I couldn't arrange the employment reference letter (As per ACS format) from my previous company but i have offer letter and experience certificate. I got the employment reference letter from my current company in exact format of ACS.

Could you pls tell me if i can go ahead with self declaration of roles and responsibilities for previous employment, i can attach my all certificates from previous company.

i would be very grateful if u can share your experience.

Thanks

Vipin





venuhunev said:


> Hi,
> 
> Even I have submitted Self declaration. I am not sure of the outcome. But I had no other choice. I have given my experience certificate and payslips and hr email saying they cannot provide the letter. Will have to wait and see.
> 
> ...


----------



## prseeker (Sep 11, 2013)

vipinmachal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in just same situation as was yours, I couldn't arrange the employment reference letter (As per ACS format) from my previous company but i have offer letter and experience certificate. I got the employment reference letter from my current company in exact format of ACS.
> 
> ...


Hi Vipin , 

Don't bother to run around to get the letter from previous company . Instead get a statutory declaration from your ex manager or ex colleague from previous company on a 10Rs Stamp paper mentioning all your responsibilities and roles . 

ACS will accept this without any issues and for ACS purposes you don't have to give any more documents just a statutory declaration will do just fine . 

Regards


----------



## Aus189visa (Mar 25, 2014)

vipinmachal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in just same situation as was yours, I couldn't arrange the employment reference letter (As per ACS format) from my previous company but i have offer letter and experience certificate. I got the employment reference letter from my current company in exact format of ACS.
> 
> ...


They didn't accept my self declaration. Better you get it from your colleagues.


----------



## vipinmachal (Apr 1, 2014)

*Self declaration*

Thanks Venu,,

But my query is can i submit self declaration because i'm not in touch with any of my colleague from previous company but i can provide the contact no. and email id of the concern department in self declaration mentioning my roles & responsibilities
along with old experience letter stating my employment duration and designation.

What do you think,, will it work or not??


Thanks

Vipin 



prseeker said:


> Hi Vipin ,
> 
> Don't bother to run around to get the letter from previous company . Instead get a statutory declaration from your ex manager or ex colleague from previous company on a 10Rs Stamp paper mentioning all your responsibilities and roles .
> 
> ...


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi Venu,

Self Declarations are not accepted by ACS. If you have contact numbers and email of previous Organization friends/ Team leads/Managers/HR, talk to them and get a Statutory Declaration.

Regards,
VC.


----------



## Aus189visa (Mar 25, 2014)

vipinmachal said:


> Thanks Venu,,
> 
> But my query is can i submit self declaration because i'm not in touch with any of my colleague from previous company but i can provide the contact no. and email id of the concern department in self declaration mentioning my roles & responsibilities
> along with old experience letter stating my employment duration and designation.
> ...


If you do the declaration it won't be accepted even if you have other contacts in the declaration. Better to get it from them.


----------



## ReyoBlr (Feb 7, 2014)

*Details of Roles and Responsibilites*

Hello Forum Members,

When specifying the responsibilities in the affidavit, what level of details should be provided.

WIll a detailed explanation of tasks carried out by me is required or 
a high level list like
1.Desgin
2.Development
3.Testing 

is enough for the affidavit.

Thanks


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ReyoBlr said:


> Hello Forum Members,
> 
> When specifying the responsibilities in the affidavit, what level of details should be provided.
> 
> ...


The detail by which one can make out that which ANZSCO code you lie in.
Check the details given in description on ANZSCO code on Austr immig site.
and make sure its by your 2-level senior or manager and in his wording. Eg: "I, manager of ReyoBlr, declare ... "


----------



## ReyoBlr (Feb 7, 2014)

superm said:


> The detail by which one can make out that which ANZSCO code you lie in.
> Check the details given in description on ANZSCO code on Austr immig site.
> and make sure its by your 2-level senior or manager and in his wording. Eg: "I, manager of ReyoBlr, declare ... "


Thanks for your response ,

I need to provide two affidavits for my work experience .Is it required for the two affidavits to vary in wordings.I have created a template and will ask my two managers to fill in dates and provide their reference.Is it fine to have the same template for both the affidavits?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

ReyoBlr said:


> Thanks for your response ,
> 
> I need to provide two affidavits for my work experience .Is it required for the two affidavits to vary in wordings.I have created a template and will ask my two managers to fill in dates and provide their reference.Is it fine to have the same template for both the affidavits?


Templates can be similar and wordings can not be same as one do not exactly same role/duties/end-work in every project/roles. It should certainly vary at least in wordings. Having said, it can be similar, as we do similar SLDC job, but it should clearly indicate difference. One logical reasoing for this is, with time, your experience grows and your responsibilities should also grow and one can not claim to have done the same job at two companies, although at high level it can be called as software engineer. I hope you understand what I am trying to say.

So, for the latest experience, put something more than what you put in your first one, but it could be similar.


----------



## ReyoBlr (Feb 7, 2014)

jre05 said:


> Templates can be similar and wordings can not be same as one do not exactly same role/duties/end-work in every project/roles. It should certainly vary at least in wordings.


Thanks for your response jre05, yes I will be providing the details specific to each work experience.

My question is if i can use the following template and ask both managers to fill in:

For ex:
I,____________,currently working as ___________.I have known _________ starting from_______.I was his team lead/manager....

His responsibilities are as follows:
1.
2.
3.
...


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

*@ReyBlr: However, some formats I collected to help people long back. Maybe 2 years. I have everything on my repository. Hope this gives you some motivation.*

Getting it from colleague ON stamp paper or on letter head (if on letter head word declaration is not required at top):
DECLARATION 
My name is "Your colleague's name" and I have been working with XXXXXX for last …years as a ……. Reason for this letter is to provide a summary on XXXXX’s duties and responsibilites during his Tenure at XXXXXXX. He wants to submit this letter to Australian Computer Society for assessment purpose.
I can confirm that Mr. XXXXXXXX was my colleague during his whole stay in the company. I used to assign him work for ………… He used to accomplish XXXXXXXXX with very least supervision. Personally I would like to state that XXXXX (YOUR NAME) is a very XXXXXX (personal qualities of yours). He has got a very sound XXXXXX knowledge.
His responsibilities included:
-----
-----
Signed by your colleague WITH DATE.

In my case my colleague's designation was well representative of his higher position than me and he used to assign me work what he mentioned so I did not submit anything to prove that he was higher in hierarchy.

Responsibilities should be mentioned like this using your English skills:
Gathering ................(write what users expect) Requirements and deliverables along with functional analysis by arranging conferences/meetings with Business Process Owners .
? Planning and providing time-estimations/deadlines for project developments and implementations.
? Designing and developing technically xxxxxx reports/Applications for various businesses in XXXXX to help the Business for better decision making. Data gathering and storage at systemsXXXXXX with desired manipulations from all Business Units. Systems used are XXXXXX, YYYYYY etc
? Developments of reports in tools like XXXXXXXXX.
? Extensively involved in creating test scripts for integration testing between various systems . It involved lot of functional and technical analysis and also continuous sessions with Business users.
? 
? In-depth Involvement in moving reports/applications into live system estimating and mitigating technical risks and providing quick resolutions to post go-live and production issues.


------------------------------------------------------------------------

I, [Colleague Name] of [Colleague Address] in the State of [State Name], India do solemnly and sincerely declare as follows:-

I have been working with [Colleague's Company Name] since [Duration to and from] as a [Colleague Designation].

[Your Name] was employed with [Company Name], [Full address] [Duration to and from] as a [Designation] on a permanent, full time basis as my work colleague and his work is satisfactory

He is involved in various projects of [Company Name], where he has performed the following duties.


•	Design and development
•	Coding and maintaining
•	Testing
•	Technical Support
•	Documentation


[Company Name] doesn’t issue detailed reference letter with duty description. For any employment related queries please feel free to contact me on [Cell no], email: 

And I make this solemn declaration conscientiously believing the same to be true.

Sworn at: [Place]
Date: fill the date

Signature Deponent …………………………………………………………….
Name: [Colleague Name]


Before me………………………………………………………………………….
Notary Public


----------



## ReyoBlr (Feb 7, 2014)

jre05 said:


> *@ReyBlr: However, some formats I collected to help people long back. Maybe 2 years. I have everything on my repository. Hope this gives you some motivation.*
> 
> Getting it from colleague ON stamp paper or on letter head (if on letter head word declaration is not required at top):
> DECLARATION
> ...


----------



## gauravoz (May 18, 2014)

Right what I wanted..thanks guys for all your help..


----------



## indeinde (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi one quick question.

In a Stat Declaration - can a Supervisor from HR sign? I mean I do not have the contacts of my Technical manager, but the HR manager has quit the place and can sign this for me. Will it work?


----------



## rajatsingh78 (Nov 19, 2009)

The person who used to manage me in my previous organization has left that organization as well. Will an affidavit along with his employment certificate (will prove his designation & tenure) work for ACS assessment ?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi rajatsingh78, 

sure, it should not be a problem if your manager does not work there anymore. If possible, attach a business card or some other proof that he worked there during the stated time period. Also make sure that the contact data is current and that he can be reached by phone or mail.


----------



## S_Tester (Mar 24, 2015)

Generally it is not. They are just very particular about the format etc.


----------



## s_sagar4u (Apr 3, 2016)

*Referral Letter from ALL previous organizations*

Hi,

Please answer my two questions below:-

1. I had worked with 3 different organizations previously. So, do we need to get referral letter or letter from HR from all the previous organizations or only current organization letter is suffice?

2. When I left those companies, on last day, each of them provided me with experience letter & relieving letter printed on the letter head. Will those be suffice or we need to get these letters again?

Kindly advice.

Thank you,
Sagar


----------



## Aus_NZ_Expat (Jan 9, 2016)

s_sagar4u said:


> Hi, Please answer my two questions below:- 1. I had worked with 3 different organizations previously. So, do we need to get referral letter or letter from HR from all the previous organizations or only current organization letter is suffice? 2. When I left those companies, on last day, each of them provided me with experience letter & relieving letter printed on the letter head. Will those be suffice or we need to get these letters again? Kindly advice. Thank you, Sagar


You should justify all periods of paid employment. If the letters list all roles and responsibilities then you should be fine. If not then you would need to arrange for letters listing roles and responsibilities.


----------



## wib (Apr 24, 2016)

My manager has left the company. He will have an xp letter similar to mine. Will that be a good enough proof along with the statutory letter?


----------



## Atul33 (Mar 22, 2016)

*How much Rupees Stamp Pare for Statutory Declaration*

Hi,

I need to submit Affidavit for claiming my employment experience points for my current employer, for which I can not obtain the letter with duties/responsibilities.

Can someone please confirm, how much rupees stamp paper need to be used for this purpose. Some say that Affidavits should be 10Rs stamp paper, some says 50 rupees and some says 100Rs.

Requesting for confirmation around the same.

Also, I am getting this from a peer colleague of mine, who joined 6 months after my joining. My manager sits outside India and hence this is the closest i can get. Will that be fine? Shall i mention that he knows me from DD-MONTH-YEAR which will be ( employment duration - 6 months).

Any clarity will be great help.

Regards,
Atul33


----------



## Stream21 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi, 
I'm currently in Melbourne and I had requested my manager to give me a declaration & get it notarized in Bangalore (at my previous organization). But, my manager is finding difficult to get a notary sign there, as the notary is not ready to sign a declaration stating my office duties. In fact, these notary guys are suggesting him to get in office letter head rather than a stamp paper. Even my manager started thinking it might be risky to give such declarations. He has so far checked with 3 notary guys.

Any one faced such problems? I always thought that getting a declaration done by notary was the easiest in India.

I still couldn't understand why is it so? 

Do any one in Bangalore know of a notary who has done such declarations for Engineers Aus or ACS purpose??? Need your help...


----------



## wib (Apr 24, 2016)

My colleague is not working in my past company now. He is ready to sign the affidavit though.
I want to understand what proof is needed to establish his tenure with the company.

1) Is a company xp letter just stating that he worked there for xyz tenure at abc position be enough
2) Will his last pay slip be sufficient
3)Appointment letter

Thanks in advance


----------



## jayprakash (Aug 3, 2016)

*Affidavit Valid for Australia country*

Hello Sir/ Mam

Jayprakash here, My sir is not given to Reference Letter, But i have joining ,experience and resignation letter, and i will define my Duties in 100 r.s Stamp so affidavit and Notary is Valid for Australian embassy . Please Kindly Revert Back to me as soon as.


----------



## aanchalswa (Aug 3, 2016)

*Affidavit procedure in dubai*

Hi. can anyone guide me how to make an affidavit in Dubai. what is the procedure and from where i can get it made? thanks !


----------



## anthriksh (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi,

Can some one tell if i produce Statutory declaration form my Ex college in ACS format with HR letter saying that they dont mention role and responsibility but all rest along with Company relieving letter .

I have all these above doc attested b y notary seal and siganture , but not on stamp paper will it help.

I am in difficult situation as i cant travel to previous country to get this statuary declaration on stamp paper and ex college who is a director now in company was of help in giving this declaration as courtesy on plain paper which i got attested by notary 

Will it be accepted ?


----------



## sabhand (Jan 19, 2017)

*in process to file ACS*



vbh said:


> hi
> 
> I just received ACS result and it is positive,
> I have provided letters from my senior colleagues only on a stamp paper.


Hi,

Did your references get any call or mail from the australian authority body?


----------



## sal_60 (Jun 14, 2016)

jayprakash said:


> Hello Sir/ Mam
> 
> Jayprakash here, My sir is not given to Reference Letter, But i have joining ,experience and resignation letter, and i will define my Duties in 100 r.s Stamp so affidavit and Notary is Valid for Australian embassy . Please Kindly Revert Back to me as soon as.


Hi Jayprakash,

were you able to get the affidavit done for your reference letter. 
Please guide me as well.


----------



## dolphinv (Jul 31, 2017)

I have Termination Letter with employment dates scan from HR. Is this true or not accepted?


----------



## phuongdo (Nov 24, 2017)

*Affidavits ACS - need to go the Australian Embassy to have witness*

I have a question.

After my senior colleague provide me the Affidavits, does he/she need to come to Australian Embassy with me to have witnessed on the Affidavits? Or I just need to go Australian Embassy to have notarized the Affidavits? I am confused. Please help to advise.




vbh said:


> Providing a sample for statuary declaration for india:
> 
> Sample 1
> 
> ...


----------



## rajabubun (Aug 7, 2018)

*Affidavit for applying ACS*

Hi All,

I want to get my skill assessment done from ACS. I have my previous employers' Offer Letter , Experience Letters etc but the experience letter does not have the job description/role & responsibility section. I understand that I need to get Affidavit signed by my ex-supervisors or senior/same level colleagues. In my 12 years of experience I have changed 5 jobs.

My first company had written what I technologies I had worked on in the service certificate but they had not mentioned which location I had worked. Is that good enough or do I need to collect the Affidavit for this as well ? 


The main problem is I can not trace anyone from my second employment, neither I have any contact of the supervisor nor of any colleague ( I was there just for 4 months). As I am ICT major but my experience doesn't match my degree, I know 4 to 6 years will be deducted. My question is, Do I need to still submit the declaration even if they deduct 4 to 6 years from my experience ? I mean do they bother about the details of the period they deduct ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajabubun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to get my skill assessment done from ACS. I have my previous employers' Offer Letter , Experience Letters etc but the experience letter does not have the job description/role & responsibility section. I understand that I need to get Affidavit signed by my ex-supervisors or senior/same level colleagues. In my 12 years of experience I have changed 5 jobs.
> 
> ...


Going by your logic, then a person who sits at home for 4-6 years should be allowed to claim points for experience from Day 1 ?

ACS will deduct 4-6 years of experience from the period which you are able to prove matches your Anzsco code.
It’s used to compensate the shortfall between your education , RNR and the Anzsco code you have applied for 

Company 1 . You will need a SD also, most probably.
But write to ACS and ask for confirmation of the same

Company 2 
Just abandon the 4 months of experience . It’s too short a period to be fretting about unless those 4 months make a difference of 5 points 
But beware that it will not be counted towards meeting the 4-6 years deduction 

Cheers


----------



## rajabubun (Aug 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Going by your logic, then a person who sits at home for 4-6 years should be allowed to claim points for experience from Day 1 ?
> 
> ACS will deduct 4-6 years of experience from the period which you are able to prove matches your Anzsco code.
> It’s used to compensate the shortfall between your education , RNR and the Anzsco code you have applied for
> ...


Thanks for replying my post.

Actually yes, those 4 months making a difference in claiming 5 more points. 
Well, I actually don't mean "a person who sits at home for 4-6 years should be allowed to claim points for experience from Day 1 " 

What I'm asking is --

My experience

1. Current Company - A
2. Previous Company - B
3. Previous Company - C
4. Previous Company - D
5. Previous Company - E
6. Previous Company - F

Total experience 12 years among which initial 4 years in company F, E,D and C. So remaining 8 years in company B and A.

I understand why they deduct 4 to 6 years and I'm not complaining and not seeking any points for that. What I'm asking is , if ACS counts only my experience in Company A and B, then also I need to provide SD for all the companies from A to F or just SD from company A and B should suffice.

Sorry if my previous post was not clear enough.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajabubun said:


> Thanks for replying my post.
> 
> Actually yes, those 4 months making a difference in claiming 5 more points.
> Well, I actually don't mean "a person who sits at home for 4-6 years should be allowed to claim points for experience from Day 1 "
> ...


Just forget that any experience is going to get deducted 
That’s why you are getting confused 

You have to give the complete evidence required by ACS for all the A-F companies in their format if you want it considered at all

You get no relaxation whatsoever because it’s going to be deducted 

Cheers


----------



## rajabubun (Aug 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Just forget that any experience is going to get deducted
> That’s why you are getting confused
> 
> You have to give the complete evidence required by ACS for all the A-F companies in their format if you want it considered at all
> ...


Thanks for clearing all the doubts


----------



## Sachruwanthi (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi,
I am working in a government office and I am unable to get an experiance letter from my office administration for the assessment.
its grateful if anyone can let me know the options that i have ?
Thanks,
Sachi


----------



## mridulrajk (Apr 17, 2017)

I am currently looking to apply under 261313 ANZ code. My current employer has provided me a reference letter which is as below. This broadly covers my roles and responsibilities. However the same does not mention the skills I have used to discharge my duties. Based on this observation I have a couple of queries.

"Designs, codes, tests, debugs and documents software according to <Current Employers> systems quality standards, policies and procedures. Analyzes business needs and creates software solutions. Responsible for preparing design documentation. Prepares test data for unit, string and parallel testing. Evaluates and recommends software and hardware solutions to meet user needs. Resolves customer issues with software solutions and responds to suggestions for improvements and enhancements. Works with business and development teams to clarify requirements to ensure testability. Drafts, revises, and maintains test plans, test cases, and automated test scripts. Executes test procedures according to software requirements specifications Logs defects and makes recommendations to address defects. Retests software corrections to ensure problems are resolved. Documents evolution of testing procedures for future replication. May conduct performance and scalability testing. Plans, conducts and leads assignments generally involving moderate, high budgets projects or more than one project. Manages user expectations regarding appropriate milestones and deadlines. Assists in training, work assignment and checking of less experienced developers. Serves as technical consultant to leaders in the IT organization and functional user groups. Subject matter expert in one or more technical programming specialties; employs expertise as a generalist of a specialist. Performs estimation efforts on complex projects and tracks progress. Works on the highest level of problems where analysis of situations or data requires an in-depth evaluation of various factors"

1. Will this be enough for getting assessed positively, I am a bit skeptical myself, but I dont see any lee way beyond this point, which is disappointing.

2. How long is the validity of the reference letter once issued before we get to file it with ACS? 

Feedbacks deeply appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## yogjeet1984 (Sep 7, 2018)

mridulrajk said:


> I am currently looking to apply under 261313 ANZ code. My current employer has provided me a reference letter which is as below. This broadly covers my roles and responsibilities. However the same does not mention the skills I have used to discharge my duties. Based on this observation I have a couple of queries.
> 
> "Designs, codes, tests, debugs and documents software according to <Current Employers> systems quality standards, policies and procedures. Analyzes business needs and creates software solutions. Responsible for preparing design documentation. Prepares test data for unit, string and parallel testing. Evaluates and recommends software and hardware solutions to meet user needs. Resolves customer issues with software solutions and responds to suggestions for improvements and enhancements. Works with business and development teams to clarify requirements to ensure testability. Drafts, revises, and maintains test plans, test cases, and automated test scripts. Executes test procedures according to software requirements specifications Logs defects and makes recommendations to address defects. Retests software corrections to ensure problems are resolved. Documents evolution of testing procedures for future replication. May conduct performance and scalability testing. Plans, conducts and leads assignments generally involving moderate, high budgets projects or more than one project. Manages user expectations regarding appropriate milestones and deadlines. Assists in training, work assignment and checking of less experienced developers. Serves as technical consultant to leaders in the IT organization and functional user groups. Subject matter expert in one or more technical programming specialties; employs expertise as a generalist of a specialist. Performs estimation efforts on complex projects and tracks progress. Works on the highest level of problems where analysis of situations or data requires an in-depth evaluation of various factors"
> 
> ...



1. Will this be enough for getting assessed positively, I am a bit skeptical myself, but I dont see any lee way beyond this point, which is disappointing. 
==> Yes the responsibilities fit fine for a positive assessment under 261313. Mine is the same so i can vouch for it.

2. How long is the validity of the reference letter once issued before we get to file it with ACS? 
==> As far as i know, there is no expiry for your experience/reference letters.


----------



## yogjeet1984 (Sep 7, 2018)

jayprakash said:


> Hello Sir/ Mam
> 
> Jayprakash here, My sir is not given to Reference Letter, But i have joining ,experience and resignation letter, and i will define my Duties in 100 r.s Stamp so affidavit and Notary is Valid for Australian embassy . Please Kindly Revert Back to me as soon as.



You need a Senior colleague/Supervisor to write the affidavit for you. Affidavit written by you is not valid. And it can be made on a 50 rs stamp paper also but not less.

For the Affidavit/Statutory declaration you may refer the below link :

https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...ration-company-reference-acs.html#post1098677


----------



## mridulrajk (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks for the confirmation! Appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## pin009 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi ,
Do I require 2 witness for affidavit ? Can they be anyone I know ? And should I write sworn before and then there sign? Any value of stamp paper on which it should be declared ? Kindly help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Punitranka002 said:


> Hi ,
> Do I require 2 witness for affidavit ? Can they be anyone I know ? And should I write sworn before and then there sign? Any value of stamp paper on which it should be declared ? Kindly help


You are not involved in the SD
Your manager will do the swearing and sign on the SD in front of the notary 

Ask the notary from whom you are getting it done on the value of the stamp paper to be used as each notary have their own views
No witnesses are required 

Cheers


----------



## pin009 (Mar 25, 2019)

Thanks for your reply !! So as ACS website mentions “ sworn before me “ to whom it’s referred and who should sign there ?


----------

